# Problem mit Lightbox



## 08154711 (27. Juli 2010)

Hi,
Ich habe ein paar "lightbox" Fotoshows gemacht. Beim Navigieren normalen Mausklick als auch mit den Pfeiltasten der Tastatur habe ich keine Probleme feststellen können. Allerdings konnte ich mich auf einem anderen PC überzeugen das nur beim Navigieren manchmal ein grauer Rand erzeugt wird. Wenn der Rand erscheint wird er mit jedem Druck auf die rechte Pfeiltaste erweitert, irgenwann verschwindet dann der Content. 
Das konnte ich auf meinen Rechnern nicht reproduzieren, vielleicht habt Ihr einen Tipp.Danke
Edit: Kann das durch eine Doppelbelegung der Tastatur hervorgerufen werden, da das mit der Maus nicht passiert?


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. Juli 2010)

Moin,

ich behaupte mal, es liegt an deiner Auflösung/Grösse des Browserfensters.
Bei dir werden wohl alle Bilder ohne Scrollbalken hineinpassen.

Tun sie das nicht, passiert folgendes:
beim ersten Bild, das nicht passt, erscheinen Scrollbars.
Drückst du die Rechts-Taste, scrollst du ein Stück nach rechts, und das immer weiter...das Overlay der Lightbox passt sich jedoch nicht an, es beharrt auf der Grösse des viewports....scrollst du nach rechts, siehst du also das Ende des Overlays.

Das könnte man als Bug bezeichnen.
Leider ist Lightbox momentan nicht in der Lage, zu grosse Bilder zu resizen, dass sie ins Fenster passen.
Ich würde daher empfehlen, zu gucken, ob es irgendeinen Patch gibt, der dieses Fit-Problem behebt, oder dir ein anderes Skript zu holen, welches dies Problem nicht hat.


----------



## 08154711 (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo Sven,
Danke für die Antwort. Das Plugin ist von  Andres Cayon- ein Dreamweaver Plugin. Leider gibt es kein Patch dafür. Man könnte die Scrollbrs mit einem overflow:hidden ausblenden aber das wäre wohl der falsche Weg.
Ps: Kennst Du ein "fehlerfreies" Plugin? Danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. Juli 2010)

08154711 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Sven,
> Das Plugin ist von  Andres Cayon- ein Dreamweaver Plugin.


Ich weiss zwar nicht, was du damit meinst 

...aber


> Kennst Du ein "fehlerfreies" Plugin?


...bspw.Shadowbox hat die genannten Probleme nicht.


----------



## 08154711 (28. Juli 2010)

Hab die Grösse etwas reduziert, da scheint es zu klappen. Die Shadowbox startet bei mir nicht weder im FF noch im IE trotzdem Danke


----------

